# Just for fun, cardboard speakers



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Using some 500 pound triple wall corrugate, fitted with Vifa A10CC-07 (made for M&K) two way drivers and Eminence Alpha 8 (Parts Express) woofers and a simple 3-way crossovers from Parts Express. They sound better than they have any right too. Actually surprisingly good.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They actually look quite good. How did you seal them to make them airtight?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> They actually look quite good. How did you seal them to make them airtight?


These are made from two pieces. The sides and front are one piece that has been scored and snapped to form the pyramid shape. The back is a triangle that is glued in place with an industrial hot glue gun. There is no bottom.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

And in case you were wondering what is triple wall, here is a little corrugate 101.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

They look sweet nice time killer.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

They look very nice..Is there any internal bracing? Even triple ply would have some flex I would have thought..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Love It! thats a cool fun project. Nice job


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Prof. said:


> They look very nice..Is there any internal bracing? Even triple ply would have some flex I would have thought..


The board will resonate but will not flex in sizes as small as the speakers. My son used sheets of it for an engineering project. He and a lab partner built a boat using the corrugate, trash bags and duct tape. They traveled the length of an Olympic pool and back against the clock and set the new school record. It is seriously stiff.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Do your friends say that they sound "boxy"?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Do your friends say that they sound "boxy"?


:rofl:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, that is just a little nutty. And funny. And kinda cool. Nice going.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a cool way to test boxes before final fabrication. I've used much worse cardboard to test baffles in the past. Other than a big (and wide) dip near resonance it has worked out okay for me.


----------

